# Better'N Peanut Butter and Hot Pepper Cookies



## DanMcG (Mar 3, 2012)

A friend gave me this jar of peanut butter last week, then while shootin the sheet over a couple beers somebody said “ I wonder how it be as a peanut butter cookie".  After a couple more beers trying to convince them I don't know how to make a cookie, I was elected...

The  butter,







and some cookies.





Right out of the jar are the one's with the crisscross marks, they have a barely noticeable heat when eating and a nice mild burn after...I think just about everyone could tolerate it.

 The cookies with the crisscross and a circle I kicked it up with a teaspoon of Cayenne to a baseball size  wad of dough and kneaded it in.  These made me sweat, although it didn't hurt to eat them it's very noticeable but with very little after burn. I'm still sweating 20 minutes later. But I'm kind of a wuss when it come's to hot peppers. 

The pretty red ones are the kicked up version plus a nice dusting of the cayenne. I haven't tried one of these yet, I think I'll wait till later an let a friend try them first.

That's it, thought it was a bit different so I had to share it with ya's


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting twist on PB Cookies...JJ


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like a great idea. My next peanut butter cookies are gonna be alot better than my last.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting. Maybe some bacon pieces as well?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2012)

Dan, morning...  You can make cookies.... they look good to me....   I have tried cookies 5-6 times... I'm a failure at baking....  Dave


----------

